# SUMMERVILLE, SC - THE REST OF THE GSD'S......



## Myamom

I have no further info on these GSD's...other than they were included on the request for help along with the other three I have posted separately:

This is from a shelter here in Summerville, SC that has some GSD and mixes they need help placing. Can you help post out for them and try to get them placed? The dogs coming from here have basically zero vetting less a DHPP shot... 
The contact is Ellie at [email protected]
Please email her directly for specific info on the dogs. I know nothing about them except that they are urgent. The shelter is about 20 miles north of my shelter so I am more than willing to help pull and vet dogs. We have a low cost clinic in Charleston I can bring them to if rescues want them vetted prior to transport. They are in desperate need of rescue. We pulled a Husky this weekend and although he was filthy, he was/is gorgeous and wonderful and worth the stinky car to save his life 
Let me know if you need help after contacting the shelter. Feel free to post out for help far and wide...
Thank you!!
~Leigh Ann
[email protected] <[email protected]>

http://summervillespca.com/DOGS.aspx

1. LIGHTER LONG HAIR GSD










2. WHITE GSD










3. BLACK AND TAN WITH DARKER FACE










WHEW...I think I have everyone covered now.......

Lots of beautiful dogs at this shelter.....


----------



## Myamom

BTW - I am told all dogs are now Urgent. 

There are a few other GSD's in this shelter...I will post separately the best I can with what I know..........


----------



## Myamom

Also at this shelter:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=772995&page=1#Post772995

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=772987&page=1#Post772987

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=772967&page=1#Post772967


----------



## Myamom

THESE PICTURES WERE TAKEN TODAY - MONDAY - SO THIS IS CURRENT. EVEN THOUGH THESE DOGS ARE NOT ON WEBSITE...THEY ARE THERE AS WELL.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Are gsds falling out of the sky there or what? So many nice dogs need homes!


----------



## Myamom

From my friend that just rescued a dog from this shelter:

This little shelter is trying to do great things and were soooo happy I took the Husky, I thought they were going to cry. They are so appreciative. Makes you feel good about the work you do.
Keep them all in your thoughts and dreams. They need a miracle


----------



## Avamom

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAre gsds falling out of the sky there or what? So many nice dogs need homes!


Thats SC....there are 2-3 in just about every county shelter every week....we can never keep up.

We are full and strapped with medical cases, I know most of the rescue's we cross post to are full to....please pray for some miracles here!!!!

These babies need rescue!!!


----------



## daniella5574

They are all so beautiful, but what a sweet face on the white!!


----------



## Myamom

and bumping up the rest........


----------



## Myamom

All beautiful...

for those that like Titan....check out this lh...equally as beautiful......

White GSD looks like a doll......

And a sweet black and tan........


----------



## Myamom

two LH's that are 9 months old.


----------



## Myamom

The shelter says they have two 9 month old lh's (this is aside from Titan)...........so I'm wondering if the black dog in the first picture with the light lh is also a lh and his sibling...................


----------



## ToFree24

Bumping up! These are all beautiful dogs - please take a look. I have been cross posting to help.


What is this a breeder dump


----------



## Myamom

I'm wondering that myself ToFree.........

We have daddy, Maze...and his son Titan...two other 9 month old lh's........and some others..........

daddy and the long hairs alone make me suspicious...........


----------



## ToFree24

Bumping the family up -


----------



## walton

Dear Group,
I'm about an hour plus from Summerville SC and could foster TEMPORARILY ONLY( two weeks) if there is a commitment before I pull...I can visit shelter and spend some time with each and advise group. This being said, I can't pull and be stuck with one or several. I'll post to thread also on Titan where gal from Northeast interested in adopting/fostering...
I can't help with transport..may be able to make recommendations on paid transports.
I've just gotten back from week out of town but should be able to go tomorrow or Monday(shelter closed..) and hopefully can also contact volunteer who has worked at Shelter Several years for help/input who is wonderful.
PLEASE email me off list from my website if you are interested in bringing any of these into rescue/your home
Walton


----------



## floridaphilly

I am a new member here, having been directed to this forum because I am looking for a young or puppy female GSD to adopt and give a loving forever home to. I saw posts about this Summerville shelter and followed the links to view the dogs they have pictured. I emailed them a request for info on their GSDs and am waiting for their reply. I would LOVE to have a white one and saw the picture of the one there. They also have what looks to be a young black and tan and I would like to find out more on that one, too. I would be very appreciative if you could check them out for me and see what the details are for adopting them.Thanks very much for whatever you can do.


----------



## pamela berger

It's best to call the shelter and speak with them directly (are you in GA?); they can fax you adoption app or maybe you can download from their site. Let the Board know where you live and your specific requirements for a GS (also if you're willing to travel to pick one up), and members can help locate a dog and maybe even pull one for you (you would, of course, need to meet that rescue's requirements for placing a dog with you).


----------



## bratmarine

I have a foster home available for titan if we can get a temp test. Is there anyone available to do this


----------



## walton

Dear Group and Debbie,
I just talked w/ volunteer at shelter and MALIBU has been adopted and she said Titan and Maze need to go to same home due to separation issues. SHARON, Shelter Manager, is to contact me later today.Volunteer thought she was talking w/ several rescue groups eventhough it could have been SOMEONE FROM THIS LIST??
IT isHard to follow all the threads with these four+(?) in Summerville
I posted on Maze's thread that I can:
1. visit shelter and take photos
2. have email in to a contact who did work there
3. Foster TEMPORARILY if rescue is confirmed!
ALSO the original post on Titan or Maze from Leigh Ann said that she could have them spayed/neutered for rescue.(She is rescue contact at Charleston Animal Society which is about 1/2 hour away!!)
PLEASE email me OFF LIST if you are interested in rescuing Titan, Maze or _____other GSD not posted here
Thanks
Walton
DEBBIE I've sent you a private em!!


----------



## walton

I am emailing Sharon at Shelter and Mark about these three listed here...I'm sorry...i forgot to ask him about these and he said that Malibu, Maze and Titan were only GSD
Walton


----------



## walton

Re the "other German Shep Dogs" 

The reason that they aren't listed on website is due to fact that Ellie, who is intake supervisor had emailed Darcey off list. Ellie said that there are TWO 9 month old longhaired GSD and a white female who will be released to rescue....no reason given. 
This being said and I temp test them.....any takers for these three?
I will be taking additional photos of all 6 dogs(Cosmos,Titan,Maze, 3 noted above) and assessing each; a friend who does Search and Rescue w/ GSD and knows the breed will be going with me.
To recap status on all six:
1. Maze and Titan to go to Va Shep Rescue if good w/ other dogs(Ellie DID tell Darcey that Titan was temp tested and did great)
2. Cosmos- per board member who has worked w/ him; safe for now
3. Other Three- will get more info/photos/assess
Walton
PLEASE if you can help the other three or Cosmos, EMAIL me off list...with 4 different threads going, it's two confusing and I won't respond...
Thanks
Walton


----------



## ded37

Creating separate threads for White Boy and Molly


----------



## Hilary

Was the LH pup marked as "darker face" temp tested? What were the results? Is this a male or female?


----------



## ded37

Hi Hilary - I believe you are referring to Molly, who now has her own thread. VGSR has the information on her also.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=779313&page=2#Post779313


----------



## Hilary

No - I thought there were two LH pups without names on the earlier link - one marked light face who I think is now called Molly and one marked darker face. It's the darker face, I'm interested in knowing about. I've already seen the foster plea for Molly . Thanks.


----------



## ded37

The only other LH that I am aware of is Titan and it is my understanding he is also on the VGSR list. Debbie T. will have the list.


----------



## walton

Thats correct Darcy...there was a side shot with photos on one of the threads which showed a long haired shepherd and it's Titan.
Incorrect info on a 3rd longhair: It's only Titan and Molly
walton


----------



## ToFree24

bumping up


----------



## bratmarine

VGSR HAS FOSTERS FOR TITAN, MAZE AND MOLLY. E-MAIL SENT OUT TO HELP IN PULLING THESE THREE WONDERFUL KIDS THANK YOU ALL


----------



## ded37

Thank you VGSR!!

Now White Boy and Cosmos still need help!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=779304&page=2#Post779304

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post779277


----------

